# your thoughts on getting a GSD puppy with a chihuahua in the house?



## milk (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello! We have a 8-10mo female Chi (as well as two cats) living here already and was wondering if it were possible/safe to raise a male German Shepherd Dog in the same house? and if so, what the best way to go about it be?

The Chihuahua has never been around other people or dogs and she is only barely going to be scheduled in for the last couple rounds of her shots and will be fixed thereafter... she was my older brothers until I guess the cute-puppy-effect wore off (which is when my mother stepped in and "adopted" it from him). Obviously, I won't get a puppy if my mothers dog is not up-to-date on it's own shots, but I just figured I'd throw all info I have out here?

**Edit: By the way, my apologies... I had no idea which thread was the right one for my question.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Well, to answer your first question I'd say yes it is safe. I am currently raising a male GSD puppy with two chihuahua's in the house. 

I would never leave the two alone together though till your GSD learns that chihuahuas aren't chew toys. He will not know this when you bring him home, you will have to help teach him this.

And as for your cats I'd imagine it'd be about the same thing. I'm not much of a cat person myself, they never worked out where I live.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

You do have to be careful, as even a young Shepherd puppy outweighs and sizes the chihuahua... We have a ****zu that Areli wants so bad to play with (she gets as low as she possibly can and still towers over him, lol). At times he will play with her, but always supervised as even a gentle pawing could damage him (although he cows her due to bluff). Good luck


----------



## milk (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you very much for the quick and helpful replies!

Perhaps I was over-thinking the whole situation! I was worried about perhaps getting a pup that may end up with a high prey drive... but I suppose that so long as they are raised right together from the start, they will learn to respect each other, correct?


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

I have two rescued chihuahuas and two rescued feral sister cats. My boy is too exuberant with them although "good" with them. i baby gate, crate, and rotate. He's excited by the cats, but if he goes up to them, he is nice.
I don't want anyone hurt. My GSD likes to lie by the baby gate so the little ones come up and visit.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

You weren't overthinking it at all @milk, not all large dogs can control themselves around little dogs.

Now I'm no expert, but so far I've found my GSD calms down and becomes gentler and gentler from playing with the chihuahuas if they show any signs of discomfort. Mainly because if my chihuahuas are uncomfortable they will jump out of his reach. He then realizes if he's too rough nobody will play with him and plays more gently next time. 

If you get a GSD just watch them play together, if your chihuahua shows signs of being uncomfortable and the GSD still plays rough then take her away from him. Don't play with him or reward him in any other way after this or he will think it's ok to play rough. After awhile reintroduce them. And watch and repeat. You might also want to take him for a walk or play with him a little bit before introducing him to the chi, that way he won't be feeling like a tight coil waiting to spring.

My family raised a bloodhound puppy and chihuahua puppy once. They quickly became best friends, being the only two puppies around the bloodhound learned to be gentle to maintain their "puppyship". We had thought it was the most bizzare thing, they grew up together and to see the little 3 pound chihuahua playing with the 100 pound plus bloodhound was a sight to see. The chihuahua would sleep in between the legs of the bloodhound and sometimes on her back. We didn't interfere with the two at all, puppies usually learn from playing with each other to be gentle. If you get a puppy try to get one that has had lot's of socialization or was raised with it's siblings. Getting one that is slightly older than 8 weeks would be a plus too.

Generally just be attentive of the two, and try to get a GSD without a high prey drive unless you have plans to channel his prey drive. That can become a problem down the road if you aren't prepared for it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it depends on the dogs in question. My female has always liked small dogs and is gentle with them. My male plays rough, but he is great with puppies. None of my dogs are small and I would be hesitant to get a small dog because of the male. I think the movement would be an issue and drive him nuts, he is high drive. Do I think he would hurt a small dog on purpose, absolutely not, but I could see it as an accident. My house is to open to seperate dogs and I'm not fond of a crate and rotate system. I'm sure it could work but I would never let my guard down.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Definitely dog dependent. Lincoln is a hardy chi. He's 6lbs and doesn't let himself get bullied around. 

He and Finn hit it off from day 1 (Finn was 9 weeks old)....

Now that Finn is just under 5 months Lincoln's patience for him is much shorter but they both respond rather well to each other's cues. I think they will be truly best buds once Finn is out of the teenage stage. 

























Oh yes there are two dogs in the pic below.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

lauren43 said:


> Definitely dog dependent. Lincoln is a hardy chi. He's 6lbs and doesn't let himself get bullied around.
> 
> He and Finn hit it off from day 1 (Finn was 9 weeks old)....
> 
> ...



That being said these two are never alone together unsupervised. I always have at least one eye on them all the time. I don't foresee any issues, but I'm mindful of the size difference.


----------



## PMRonan (Mar 29, 2014)

Jager is now 10 months and 72lbs and Scoob is 5 years old with a whooping 9.2 lbs. So far it is actually Scoob that we have to calm down more often. Jager follows him around and lays down to get "beat up"


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I had a male GSD and an Italian Greyhound. It was not a success. The GSD knew he was much stronger, even as a pup, and it was continuous management. They never resolved it. I will never attempt something like this again unless the little dog and the GSD are adults and you can see how things will be from the very start. So in your case I would get an adult GSD who is already known to be safe with little dogs. Remember that the puppy cuteness will wear off quickly if he harasses the small dog and pups are only pups for a very short time.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado lives with my 12 lb poodle and two cats, also my sister's 4 lb yorkie mix (we own a house together) and we've never had a problem.

Jazzy is 12 lbs and was 19 months old when Delgado was brought home. She doesn't see herself as a dog 99% of the time and has no time for play antics or dog things. The first few months were management and redirection, but he learned the rules quickly and I trust him unsupervised for short periods of time with them (up to 45 minutes). Full time, not quite there yet especially with the cats as Zazu and he have a love/hate relationship most of the time but it's more Zazu's problem then Delgado's.

ETA - when I was choosing a breeder one of the things that drew me to Melanie was the fact she had two young girls, cats, and birds in the house along with horses outside and cows nearby. So I knew he would be raised around all those things before bringing him home. Delgado has plently of prey drive but he knows to channel it and that's extremely helpful.


----------



## milk (Dec 11, 2014)

Lauren, your doggies are absolutely adorable. 

Again, thank you to those who are here giving their 2cents! I really appreciate it and am taking in all that I can from this!

@Wolfy: I had talked to my mother before about rescuing an adult from a rescue or shelter, but she gave me a firm "no" on that; and I can see how the idea would scare her. 

I am also not against getting a female GSD but I have read that they can be quite the barkers (and since I plan on moving into a condo in a year or two I fear that may later cause problems)... and that having two female dogs in the house could cause problems? Just things I've read.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

depends on the dog

Mine I think would kill the dog eventually but she wont kill the cats or kittens who live here isnt that strange? just a lack of respect for dogs or any canine wild or domestic. It would probably work at first but when I am not looking one day one bad day bad mood something bad would happen I feel. 

Lower drive less dominant male might work better. I would not mix cute small dogs with a gsd personally even though some do and it really does work for some. Sometimes the dog takes the lil dog in and treats it like a pup. It is tricky to find the right combination sometimes with gsd. THey are smart, active dogs, tend to be dominant, prey driven and carry some aggression. It also really depends on how the other dog treats the gsd? the few times i personally saw a small dog and gsd work good the small dog adored the gsd and acted like the gsd was a god. The gsd in turn loved the small dog like a pup.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i would not compare how a dog is with small dogs to how a dog is with cats

many dogs will kill cats and be good with tiny dogs and vice versa

Cats also can avoid the dog easy, if my dog gets on my cats nerves they can easily avoid my dog and not come in contact for as long as they like. With a small dog that would be very hard as they occupy the same areas of the house and the yard. 

From what i have seen also with a lot of dogs at least they wont really care or take much offense when a cat wacks them silly because they are not the same species there is not much competition though their may be some not like their would be with a small dog that might be seen as a rival.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

pets4life said:


> From what i have seen also with a lot of dogs at least they wont really care or take much offense when a cat wacks them silly because they are not the same species there is not much competition though their may be some not like their would be with a small dog that might be seen as a rival.


This makes Midnite react. He is fine with the cats until they hiss or swat at him, then it's a problem. If they just ignore him and walk by he is fine. I have a couple that will try to take him on and it's really for no reason, but cats can't be trained not to do this. I have one that sleeps with him and he really likes her.


----------



## milk (Dec 11, 2014)

@pets4life: hmm but isn't your example of how your dog would kill a small dog if you brought one home a different scenario? (perhaps i am reading your post wrong though.) i am not talking about bringing a chi pup home to an adult gsd who's never been around small breeds - i would not do that either.


----------



## lillajk (Jul 13, 2014)

We have a Bichon Mix, Rocky, and our GSD, Natty, and they do great together. Natty can get a bit mouthy with him at times so I keep an eye on her. Think it depends on the dogs both mine are very social and love other dogs but neither are dominate


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

llomb you are right actually now that I think of it a lot of dogs seem to take offense when the cat puffs up and wacks them they start to "bark" lol I noticed the samething towards aggressive birds.


----------

